# Horse anxiety at new barn



## Remy410 (Nov 7, 2011)

My mare was just moved to my place from her boarding barn where she had lived for quite a while. She's very anxious, circling in her stall and a bit of pawing. She had a few hours turn out but she had to wear a grazing muzzle because she came from a dry lot. That really mad her mad. I'm sleeping in the barn to keep an eye on her but I'm very worried. Is the pacing and such normal?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Was she turned out a lot more than she is now? There's a number of mares that will circle, paw, rear and fuss if they're put inside a stall for whatever reason. They're normally field-boarded. She may not like being locked up. If possible, try turning her out more - with the muzzle on - and watch her. The grass can do lots of silly things to horses.


----------



## Remy410 (Nov 7, 2011)

She had a small paddock with a run in stall. She has been stalled in the past. I expected some level of upset but the circling in the stall just really worried me. She seems to be a bit calmer now.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## fkonidaris (Jan 26, 2012)

When I first moved my mare to the new barn, she was constantly pacing her stall, had a lot of anxiety, very "on alert." It took around 1.5-2 mo for her to actually settle. I've had her about 3.5 mo now and she still can be anxious at times. I did put her on a calming supplement too which helped tremendously. Give her time...I'm sure she'll settle down eventually.


----------



## Remy410 (Nov 7, 2011)

I guess us horse moms tend to fret a lot. She's circling in the paddock, too. I don't think she's figured out she can graze through the muzzle yet. A calming supplement may be a good idea.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

Is your horse by herself? Yes, the circling and pawing and *bad manners* will be expected when going to a new area. My horse took several weeks to calm himself. I also noticed if i tried to stall him without the other horses he freaked out. So if she is alone, it may take her longer to adjust.


----------



## Remy410 (Nov 7, 2011)

She's alone for now b/c my younger horse is at my trainer's place. We're considering adopting a burro or an older pasture puff. She's just never been a social horse, she separated herself from other horses, so I wasn't too concerned about that yet
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## candandy49 (Jan 16, 2011)

After she settles into her new enviroment she will most likely calm down significantly. She may be acting out her frustration with having to wear the grazing muzzle and not being able to munch on the new green grass.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Remy410 said:


> I'm very worried.


You could be adding to her anxiety. Horses are fight or flight animals. If you are upset, she senses she needs to be upset but doesn't know why.

Treat it like a trail ride or show. Something new and fun.


----------



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

Remy410 said:


> She's alone for now b/c my younger horse is at my trainer's place. We're considering adopting a burro or an older pasture puff. She's just never been a social horse, she separated herself from other horses, so I wasn't too concerned about that yet
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Separating herself from her pasture mates is different than being brought somewhere by herself. Unless she has been alone in the past and dealt fine with it, I'd suggest considering that as a huge factor in her behavior.


----------



## Remy410 (Nov 7, 2011)

She was in an individual paddock where she could see other horses. She can see other horses now but they aren't as close. I think I'm think im going to have to locate a companion pretty quick. I discussed this with my trainer before the move and he thought she would be ok with just the barn cats and dog. I may be over analyzing the situation but I won't have her unhappy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Remy410 (Nov 7, 2011)

mls said:


> You could be adding to her anxiety. Horses are fight or flight animals. If you are upset, she senses she needs to be upset but doesn't know why.
> 
> Treat it like a trail ride or show. Something new and fun.


This is probably true . I'm a helicopter mom...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Remy410 (Nov 7, 2011)

I took the muzzle off for her one hour allotment and she's totally quiet now. She's frustrated about the grazing muzzle. That just can't be helped for now.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

